# Tag Heuer 2000 Bracelet links and shoulder.



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

*Tag Heuer 2000 Bracelet links and shoulder.*


View Advert


Hello!

After having a root around in my strap/watch bits drawer I have managed to find most of a bracelet for a WN1111, i am just missing a shoulder and several links to make it big enough, if anybody has such things I would happily send some money your way, or if you have a complete/nearly complete strap I could off the Seiko diver I have in the for sale section as a trade.

Here's hoping.

Rich.




*Advertiser*

stairpost



*Date*

07/08/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£35.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

